

Ask HN: Job for international travel? - wxnderlust

What are some jobs that involve traveling to various destinations for extended periods of time?<p>I am planning to quit my job and take at least a year to go traveling around the world. I am going for the extended stay in a few places in order to get to learn from the local culture, rather than continuously moving on.<p>I don't have huge savings, so I did look at various volunteering and work-and-travel options, then realized that I could probably do better in terms of productivity and finances if I could get an IT-related job that required extensive traveling instead, especially since I don't have any set destinations.<p>I am on the jack-of-all-trades side of software development, I can code and admin, but I am also good at understanding a lot of different tech, designing solutions and talking about them.<p>I never had much luck with freelancing sites because of being spread out a bit thin, and not being able to put my weight on a single topic. I suppose running some form of web business would have been handy for mobility, but I wouldn't imagine starting one now would make living money anytime soon.<p>Do you know of any companies or types of businesses that would benefit from having someone like me dispatched to various parts of the globe?
======
mattm
Assuming English is your native language and you're white* it should be easy
to find work teaching english. You won't make a lot of money but it will allow
you to live comfortably and save money for travel.

You can find a school that will hire you (although that might be tough for
just a few months) or you can find private work but realise then you are
working in a country as a tourist. Many people do this but you will need to
weigh the possible consequences for yourself.

* People who are not white will generally have a much tougher time getting work as many places in the world believe English speaking countries are completely composed of white people.

------
zalew
My idea will sound somewhat original, odd and sadly not IT-related, but if you
are willing enough to change your job for the sake of travelling (kudos), try
hooking up in showbiz such as revues/theatres which travel around the globe
with their shows. Unfortunatelly it's a very limited market, but if you get on
that train, you live a crazy life and travel all around with expenses and
accomodation covered. Not much in the IT field, but lot of various technicians
work there and often people jump from one position to another. My parents
lived almost all their life this way and seen really a lot (sometimes with me
onboard), and I assume that if you get there, you'll stay for good.

------
jesseendahl
You might want to check out two threads on Ask Metafilter with similar
questions with some good answers:

A job in computers that lets me travel a lot?
[http://ask.metafilter.com/88578/A-job-in-computers-that-
lets...](http://ask.metafilter.com/88578/A-job-in-computers-that-lets-me-
travel-a-lot)

Jobs with heavy travel <http://ask.metafilter.com/151141/Jobs-with-heavy-
travel>

------
nileshtrivedi
I just started a relevant Ask HN thread for cost of living across the world:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1778185>

About your question, the recent "Who's Hiring?" thread had a few companies
offering remote work as an option.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1748045>

------
fractallyte
Perhaps you could investigate whether One Laptop Per Child
(<http://laptop.org>) needs any people for its overseas deployments? I didn't
see anything listed on their 'Jobs' page, but you never know...

------
ahoyhere
Freelancing is really your best bet, but the trick is to find clients outside
of those freelance market sites. They're ghettos.

Pick one or two things you're really good at and figure out how to turn it
into a package that solves a problem a lot of people have. Here's a (non-tech)
example: <http://hopscotchdistillery.com/>

------
bobds
A startup that travels!

~~~
bobds
What's wrong with a roaming startup?

